

How to update your app on AppFog with Git - malachismith
http://blog.appfog.com/553/

======
timrosenblatt
Straightforward advice, just copy and paste into the right place.

And a good reminder that hooks can be used for lots of things. I like using
"say" to read a joke or something after I cap deploy

